# XMLFormatter



## Guest (17. Dez 2004)

Hi,

kennt sich hier vielleicht jemand mit der Logging API von Java etwas aus, denn ich habe
da ein kleines Problem.
Wie kann ich den XMLFormatter dazu bringen, dass er wie in der von Sun vorgebenen DTD,
die einzelnen übergebenen Paramter als parameter Elemente loggt??? 


MfG


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2004)

hmm ... scheint wohl keiner auf dieses Problem bisher gestoßen zu sein. Falls ich noch auf eine Lsg kommen sollte, werd ich es hier mal vermerken


----------



## Gast (19. Dez 2004)

Ok... ich weiß nun woran es liegt ... jedoch habe ich ein neues Problem.
Grund für das unvollständige Log ist, dass der XMLFormatter ein ResourceBundle möchte, um die Elemente einzeln zu loggen.
Tja, dass dumme ist nun, ich wollte eigentlich keine zusätzlichen Klassen oder Config-Dateien einbaun, deswegen auch der Standard-Formatter. Aber wie es scheint gibt es keine möglichkeit vom System einen Default ResourceBundle zu kriegen, oder weiß da jemand von euch eine Lösung???


----------



## foobar (19. Dez 2004)

> Grund für das unvollständige Log ist, dass der XMLFormatter ein ResourceBundle möchte, um die Elemente einzeln zu loggen.


Na dann gib ihm doch ein Resourcebundle ;-)
Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2005)

Tja... etwas spät aber besser als nie, wie ich sage.
Das Problem lag einfach daran oder liegt meiner Meinung noch daran,
wie braucht der Fromatter ein ResourceBoundle, wenn er beispielsweise nur mehrere Zahlen als Einträge loggen soll.

Nunja und eigentlich muss ich dadurch ja eine neue Klasse einfügen,
das wollte ich nicht unbedingt machen, bin eben etwas minimalisitsch veranlagt


----------

